# Roth flasks



## kiwi (Apr 22, 2016)

Have any of you out there heard of or have photos of the following roths?
rothchildianum 'Chiayi' SM/TPS, rothchildianum 'Shih Yueh' GM/TPS, rothchildianum Chou-Yi SM/TPS, and rothchildianum 'Kuang Hua Village' SM/TOGA. They are from Golden Star Orchids in Taiwan I believe?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 22, 2016)

I think there's at least "Chou-Yi" picture in my Paphiopedilum in Taiwan VI book.

I will look at that this week end.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 22, 2016)

http://imgur.com/FQErH9I
http://imgur.com/zUux6Bi


----------



## troy (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow, how many roth flasks did you get?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 22, 2016)

worth buying if the price is right.
How are they getting to NZ?


----------



## kiwi (Apr 22, 2016)

I get them from Formosa Orchids in Taiwan by post. $100US per flask


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 22, 2016)

They post flasks into NZ????????issues???

Not a bad price if they are nice growing and arrive healthy.


----------



## kiwi (Apr 22, 2016)

I get all flasks in post. As long as the phytocertificate is there it's easy. Just got some awesome roth flasks from TON in post.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2016)

show us!!!!


----------



## kiwi (Apr 23, 2016)

Okay I suppose I should finally figure out how to post photos. Suggestions of best free option?


----------



## Ryan Young (Apr 23, 2016)

kiwi said:


> Okay I suppose I should finally figure out how to post photos. Suggestions of best free option?


I use imgur to upload and link on here. Especially since I can do it all from my phone when I take a pic. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2016)

http://postimage.org/


----------



## kiwi (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## kiwi (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry just working this image sharing thing. These are some of the TON flasks I just got in post.


----------



## kiwi (Apr 23, 2016)

When I view these in ST they also show ads from the photo sharing site. How do you stop this?


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 23, 2016)

I see them fine with no ads. I use the tapatalk app to view forum and post pictures, works well most of the time.


----------



## YiZeOrchids (Apr 23, 2016)

I would recommend using photobucket.com to post your photos. Once you create an account you can upload your photos directly to their website. From here you click on the circular chain image (get link codes) and a secondary window will appear and now you can choose the link the you want, i.e., IMG field, which will automatically copy the photo url. Once the link is copied you can post a reply on Slippertalk and click the little mountain image and paste your image url. This will allow you to post photos directly to the forum without having to redirect viewers. Else, you can post a link to you Facebook page. I hope this helps !


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice TON flasks. Sam had one of Rex X MM from them at a show...huge plants in the flask. Unfortunately i had to pass on it.


----------



## kiwi (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah plants are huge in flask but really expensive. Hopefully this size will allow faster growth when compared to flasks with smaller seedlings. They must replate an extra time when compared to the likes of Sam maybe???


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 23, 2016)

Very good seedlings and very good choice in my opinion. I'm envious...

As I told in another thread, I think MM x Tarantula is very very promising. 

And I'm very curious to see Rex x TF!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 24, 2016)

kiwi said:


> Yeah plants are huge in flask but really expensive. Hopefully this size will allow faster growth when compared to flasks with smaller seedlings. They must replate an extra time when compared to the likes of Sam maybe???



I understand they do an extra re-plate. They are a very good size compared to other offerings.
I have the Rex X TF. I deflasked mine 2 months ago and they have settled in nicely. 
I wish I could have all three - but the pricing is too sharp. They will all be superb.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 24, 2016)

kiwi said:


> When I view these in ST they also show ads from the photo sharing site. How do you stop this?



I never have that problem with postimage.org


----------



## emydura (May 1, 2016)

Here is a photo of another roth clone you were after. Nice big dorsal on this one. I assume rothchildianum 'Shih Yueh' GM/TPS is a relatively recent award as it is not in any of the Taiwanese award books.


----------



## kiwi (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for that. I have ordered three flasks. I like the large dorsal and dark coloration on these.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2016)

kiwi said:


> Thanks for that. I have ordered three flasks. I like the large dorsal and dark coloration on these.



I agree!


----------



## emydura (May 2, 2016)

Do you have any photos of the Taiwanese flasks? 

The TON flasks sure look nice. Way better than those from the Orchid Inn.


----------



## kiwi (May 2, 2016)

Flasks will be sent in the next week or so. I will post when they arrive


----------



## Fabrice (May 3, 2016)

emydura said:


> Way better than those from the Orchid Inn.



For me, Sam sell sometimes flasks with too young seedlings. At least when he comes in Europe. So, I ask now pictures to be sure I agree with the size.

A too small seedlings without flask = more possibilities to lost it and often 1 year lost to reach BS size.


----------



## kiwi (May 3, 2016)

I have got some from Sam recently and the size is alot bigger than the last few years. Hopefully this continues.


----------



## emydura (May 3, 2016)

Fabrice said:


> For me, Sam sell sometimes flasks with too young seedlings. At least when he comes in Europe. So, I ask now pictures to be sure I agree with the size.
> 
> A too small seedlings without flask = more possibilities to lost it and often 1 year lost to reach BS size.



The seedlings in the roth flask I got from Sam recently were tiny. They all quickly rotted. I have basically lost the whole flask. I also got a flask of appletonianum that were beautiful large seedlings. I haven't lost one of those and all are growing beautifully. I am very disappointed in the roth flask. The leaves only made it to half way up the flask. They should be reaching the lid in my opinion.


----------



## kiwi (May 3, 2016)

I agree (and bummer about the flask). The roth flasks I recently got from him were bigger than they usually are but still relatively small. Fortunately mine have all survived 'touch wood'. I also got the appletonianum flask and as you said they were great.


----------



## bigleaf (May 3, 2016)

Here is an example of Paph roth flask I got from Taiwan recently.

I like the size of seedlings. I sold these to a customer last November and he said they are growing very well. So I bought a few to try.












These are the ones I got.

Ch-58	Paph (Liberty Taiwan 'Golden Star' X rothschildianum 'Chia Yi' SM/TPS) 
Ch-61	Paph rothschildianum ('Chia Yi' SM/TPS X 'CY-200' SM/TPS)	
Pa1909	Paph rothschildianum ('Panda' X 'Super Wings')	
Pa1913	Paph rothschildianum ('Super Star' X 'Black Porgy')

I think I will try a mix of fine orchidata bark and moss. If I'm not mistaken, I have seen small multifloral paph seedlings growing in moss until 2.25 inch pot size.

Pa-1909





Pa-1913


----------



## Ozpaph (May 3, 2016)

David, you should notify Sam.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 3, 2016)

where can I get some of those!!!


----------



## Fabrice (May 4, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> where can I get some of those!!!



Yes!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2016)

Fabrice said:


> Yes!



Yes, how????


----------



## bigleaf (May 4, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> Yes, how????



I got these from Mainshow orchids when he comes to US to sell. He will be at Redland as well as the Paph symposium later this year. I know he goes to Germany at least once a year. He is a good friend to Popow orchids. You can contact him on Facebook. Mr Chen is past president of TPS and current president of TOGA
These might not be his flasks but he has good connections from Paph growers in Taiwan.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 4, 2016)

Peter, those are nice. It seems as if the flasks from Taiwan always have much larger seedlings in flask then here in the us. They also look to have fewer seedlings per flask compared to the U.S. However, given a choice, I'd go for less seedlings but bigger ones. Can you give us an idea as to how many where in each flask? Please update us on the flasks as they grow.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2016)

thank you


----------



## emydura (May 4, 2016)

Those Mainshow Orchids flasks look incredible, both the seedlings and the parents. The size, shape and presentation are all first class. I like that Panda x Super Wings cross in particular. These look as good as any roths to come out of Taiwan. So I'm puzzled as to why I haven't seen these clones before. None of them are in the 'Paphs in Taiwan' books. They are clearly awardable. Or are these select clones that Mr Chen has brought in?


----------

